# Goodbye Smalls my sweet princess.



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodbye Smalls may angels lead you in. I will miss you always and forever.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

No-no-nooooo! What happened? I thought I was just introduced to her? I am so sorry! atback


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. You gave her a wonderful home and her last memory was your loving arms holding her. atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart. I know this was hard for you. She's well now. I believe you'll see her again, and she will purr in your arms again. I wish you peace.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

[[[ hugs ]]] to you! 

I am sorry for your loss, it sounds like your sweet kitty had a chance to say goodbye to each family member in her own way, and passed peacefully with you. I am sure she was grateful, and I am sure you will see her again....

atback Fran


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank You everyone.

She was suffering from Cardiomiopathy which is heart failure. She was a fighter and I think she was hanging on for me so I did the right thing and gave her the gift of a peacful ending. I look forward to holding her in my arms again one day. I was hapy to have more cuddle session with her before she drifted off to the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I finally saw your other thread and it told me what happened. Please accept my condolences, atback you absolutely did the right thing for her.
h


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I went back and read what happened. Your heart has to be breaking. My sisters cat Otis did the same thing. Went into her closet and spend a lot of time in there because he was extremely sick. the only sign was he was lathargic. The final day he lost use of his back legs. It was an awful situation. I could tell by his gray gums something was very very wrong. We rushed him to the vet. You did the right thing to help her move on and not suffer. They hide their suffering from us. When a cat separates from us its time to help them end their suffering. 

This book was a compfort to me when reading it. Ive given it to so many people. You would find comfort in it too. My heart goes out to you. She was a lucky kitty to have you watching over her and monitoring her to find answers. 

*Animals and the Afterlife: True Stories of Our Best Friends' Journey Beyond Death by Kim Sheridan*


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I went back and read what happened. Your heart has to be breaking. My sisters cat Otis did the same thing. Went into her closet and spend a lot of time in there because he was extremely sick. the only sign was he was lathargic. The final day he lost use of his back legs. It was an awful situation. I could tell by his gray gums something was very very wrong. We rushed him to the vet. You did the right thing to help her move on and not suffer. They hide their suffering from us. When a cat separates from us its time to help them end their suffering.
> 
> This book was a compfort to me when reading it. Ive given it to so many people. You would find comfort in it too. My heart goes out to you. She was a lucky kitty to have you watching over her and monitoring her to find answers.
> 
> *Animals and the Afterlife: True Stories of Our Best Friends' Journey Beyond Death by Kim Sheridan*



YThank you for your kind words. Yea my heart is beyond broken right now. Losing a pet is like losing a child. I never realized how much time I spent with her until she was gone. I keep thinking I see her everywhere. My other cat her sister actually came and slept next to me last night which she never does. It made my night a tad bit easier since Smalls always slept in my bed usually on me. I woke up in the middle of the night because I thought I felt her little paws walking on me. 

Today was hard I had to cancel her vet appointment for this Saturday. When they asked me if I wanted to reschedule I started to cry and told them what had happened. 

Thank you I will definetly look into this book it will ease my fears about where she is right now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Your grief is understandable. We truly love our pets, but so does God. He knows every sparrow that falls, and he sees your tears and will help you through the grief. I sincerely believe that God loves us and His little creatures so much that we will see each other again. God bless you and ease your pain. We never forget, but this terrible sadness will lessen in time. I believe Smalls is purring in the arms of angels.


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Your kind words have made me feel a little better about Smalls. I wish I could attach a picture so you all could see her. The forum wont let me.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

phisigjuliet269 said:


> I woke up in the middle of the night because I thought I felt her little paws walking on me.


 atback I believe with all my heart that you *did* feel Smalls walking on you; she was visiting you to help ease your grief.
heidi

_The forum's Photo Gallery has been non-operational for more than a year since it became full and no additional server space has been alloted for it. You can share your photos by creating an account at a site that allows sharing. I like to use PhotoBucket because it is free and easy to use._


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of the little princess. 

Heidi I felt her again last night too. I said good night to her and told her I loved her and missed her. I am buying a book today so that I can learn to look for more signs from her.









Smalls enjoying Christmas.










Smalls and her sister Summer.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She is beautiful. :luv I dont doubt you felt her! She is there to tell you that you will be connected forever. 

You will enjoy the book. I actually found mine at a big used book store where I live. It will comfort your heart reading the accounts.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, :luv , I loved her pictures! What a sweetie; I liked the twin-kitties and I especially liked her delicate feet draped over someone's wrist.


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Oh, :luv , I loved her pictures! What a sweetie; I liked the twin-kitties and I especially liked her delicate feet draped over someone's wrist.



Thank you. It made me smile to share these pictures with everyone. That was my wrist she was having a snunggle when my sister came up and took a picture of her. My favorite is with her and her sister sitting together with their eyes shut. I dunno how I managed to snap that picture but i have it in a frame in my room. 

I think my other 2 cats have realized she is gone now. They seem to be looking for her a little bit. They also know I am sad and they keep following me around and sitting with me on whatever bed or couch I am on. My older cat seemed to be crying for her this morning too.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

phisigjuliet269 said:


> I think my other 2 cats have realized she is gone now. They seem to be looking for her a little bit. They also know I am sad and they keep following me around and sitting with me on whatever bed or couch I am on. My older cat seemed to be crying for her this morning too.


 atback I believe they do know. When we had to euth Mister I remember both is brother and sister calling around the house for him. It takes time, but they do adjust, especially when you are there to help each other.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Most of our members are using Photobucket (free) or other service to host their pictures. I'd love to see pictures of Smalls.


----------



## Grady (Mar 6, 2010)

Those are so cute. Thanks for sharing. The one in the bag looks like one of my cats.

Gene



phisigjuliet269 said:


> Here is a picture of the little princess.
> 
> Heidi I felt her again last night too. I said good night to her and told her I loved her and missed her. I am buying a book today so that I can learn to look for more signs from her.
> 
> ...


----------

